# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC n° 415

## Izual

Voici le topic pour réagir aux articles du CPC 415.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je viens de lire la preview sur Solasta, et Mr Sebum, faut qu'on parle:  le dernier add-on de NWN2 c'est Storm Of ZEHIR.  _Aegir_ je ne sais pas d'où vous le sortez mais vous l'y remettez de suite. Et vous lui foutez la paix  :tired:

----------


## Jul Marston

Le dessin à propos de la Super Nintendo avec la tasse "NES café", bordel, c'est tout con comme jeu de mots et je me bidonne comme une baleine !

----------


## Catel

> Un silence de plomb s'installa dans la bâtisse, tout juste entrecoupé des bruits de pas qui résonnaient lentement jusqu'à ma position. Soudain, une ombre se dessina dans l'escalier. J'épaulais mon arme. Lentement, une ranger apparaissait sur une marche.


La concordance des temps  :Emo: 
Le passé simple  :Emo: 

Oui, "j'épaulai", ça s'écrit.

----------

